# Sticky  Picking a breeder



## texasred

Does your breeder test their animals for these specific health criteria? They should. If not, they are not breeding for HEALTH as a priority. Be wise puppy buyers. Demand to see the results. By simply asking for the parents registered names you can search the OFA database to see for yourself.

Health testing is neither convenient nor inexpensive. It is, however, essential to the future of the breed. It is the one thing that should absolutely be done before deciding to breed your vizslas. 

VIZSLA

Health Testing Recommendations

The OFA, working with the breed's parent club, recommends the following basic health screening tests for all breeding stock. Dogs meeting these basic health screening requirements will be issued Canine Health Information Center (CHIC) numbers. For CHIC certification, all results do not need to be normal, but they must all be in the public domain so that responsible breeders can make more informed breeding decisions. 

For potential puppy buyers, CHIC certification is a good indicator the breeder responsibly factors good health into their selection criteria. The breed specific list below represents the basic health screening recommendations. It is not all encompassing. There may be other health screening tests appropriate for this breed. And, there may be other health concerns for which there is no commonly accepted screening protocol available.

Hip Dysplasia 
OFA Evaluation

Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist (One of the following)
Results registered with OFA
Registered with CERF

Autoimmune thyroiditis 
OFA evaluation from an approved laboratory - It is recommended that the test be repeated annually up to 8 years of age.

Hip Dysplasia (Optional)
PennHIP Evaluation - Information from the VCA: click here

Cardiac Evaluation (Optional)
Congenital Cardiac Exam - Specialist or Cardiologist exam is recommended and preferred.
Advanced Cardiac Exam

Elbow Dysplasia (Optional)
OFA Evaluation

Sebaceous Adenitis (Optional)
Sebaceous Adenitis - OFA evaluation by an approved dermapathologist

von Willebrand's Disease (Optional)
Cornell Blood Assay

Note - In addition to the breed specific requirements above, a CHIC requirement across all participating breeds is that the dog must be permanently identified via microchip or tattoo in order to qualify for a CHIC number.

Written by Debbie Sullivan, Regal Point Vizsla


----------



## einspänner

And for Wirehaired Vizslas, the breeding pair should be tested for Hyperuricosuria (HUU), DNA test.


----------



## Anida

just a suggestion, is there a way to "pin" this thread to the top of the page? This will always be very useful information


----------



## Dallyo

we're looking into breeding our boy and as off January 2018 the uk kennel club has made it compulsory if you want to breed your vizsla you'll need to have both hip and elbows scored, an gonioscopy test checking for hereditary eye disease and a dna test done. its all part of the breeder assured scheme. we're awaiting the results so feel on edge abit. 4 weeks feels like 4 years at the moment.


----------



## sandrabrundage

Looking for Vizsla Breeder with older pups (in south Virginia)


----------



## texasred

sandrabrundage said:


> Looking for Vizsla Breeder with older pups (in south Virginia)


I know she does not have puppies right now, but reach out to Regal Point Vizslas. She was one of the club breeder referrals when she lived in Texas, and now resides in Virginia. 
It could take a few days for her to get back with you. There is a big show in Houston this week, that a lot of breeders travel to.


----------

